# Differences between 05 and 06 SE-R



## middieblueSTS (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello All,

Looking to become a proud Nissan Altima SE-R owner, such as yourselves. Been searching for the SE-R high and low with no luck. Best deal I have found is $16700 with 36K miles for a 2005 with new brakes and Kumho tires--is that a good deal/fair/or not so much? Are Kumho good tires? Yes, I am kind of clueless here! I've looked up the blue book values and it seems like a fair deal. thoughts?

Also what are the main differences between the 2005 and 2006 SE-R's?

I drive a 2000 Cadillac STS now and I like it but I want to upgrade my MPG all while keeping the power and options--SE-R seems like a great fit. I know the ride won't be as smooth but I'm sure the Altima will out handle it. I test drove it and really liked it (minus a few things the Caddy offers that the SE-R doesn't, but I know they are 2 totally different cars). :-(


----------

